# Seahorse eating tiny shrimp



## sabbath999

EXIF: D80 105 VR 1/200 f/22 ISO 800 (aquarium shot).

The shrimp are about the size of the lead of a sharpened pencil, and the seahorse sucked them all in with it's long tongue in about 2 seconds. What you see is the body of a shrimp going into its mouth, not the tongue.


----------



## Akoz

very interesting. as always with your photos.


----------



## stsinner

Wow..  That's interesting.  You should get a tiny saddle for that little bugger..


----------



## LaFoto

I like seahorses. They look cute. And the males get pregnant. Nice little tweak of nature . Nice photo, too. You got VERY close. In reality, everything must have been only half as large as we see it here. Right?


----------

